

The failures of the Mac App Store's UI and Twitter's New App - jamesjyu
http://riscfuture.tumblr.com/post/2626504717/app-store-twitter-ui-failures

======
humblepie
I did not have any problems with how different the Mac App Store UI is and how
it's inconsistent with the other Apple programs. Same thing for the Twitter
app. It looks different, yes. But none of the points in the article made it
more difficult for me to use.

------
jinushaun
Good to see I'm not the only one who thinks this. The App Store app seems like
it was hurriedly cobbled together by programmers using dev art with no input
or direction from a designer. It violates Apple's own HIG in so many seemingly
arbitrary ways. There is a severe lack of polish. Feels very amateur. So much
so that I feel like I just downloaded something off of GitHub.

------
maukdaddy
How did we get _another_ random blog entry about OS X design voted to the top?
What is wrong with HN today?

------
brown9-2
How about the failure of a blog's UI that rescales a 1046 pixel-width
screenshot into 480 pixels wide, without adjusting the height?

